# Equipamento meteorológico abandonado



## vifra (6 Jan 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia.
Já me tinha deparado com este equipamento abandonado na freguesia da Gralheira. Perguntei ao dono do terreno e este disse-me que em tempos o Instituto de Meteorologia (?), fornecia-lhe uma folha de registos e um envelope já selado, para que, todos os dias registasse a leitura pedida às 9h da manhã. Depois deixaram de mandar o envelope (e se calhar algum dinheiro), ficando o equipamento ao abandono.

_Imagens do equipamento e dos registos feitos em Fev. de 2001._

















_Folha de registos_







_Envelope já selado_


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Sem duvida um bom achado


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

vifra disse:


> Bom dia.
> Já me tinha deparado com este equipamento abandonado na freguesia da Gralheira. ... ficando o equipamento ao abandono.



Ficou por lá abandonado?
Será que o dono do terreno o cede a alguém para que lhe dê uso?
Sempre algum membro da comunidade, ou mesmo tu, podiam dar um uso condigno com um instrumento de elevado valor e grande precisão nas medições.
Talvez o dono do terreno ainda tenha o copo medidor ou proveta graduada.
É que temos aqui algo fora do alcance de muita gente, resistente à corrosão, um udómetro oficial.
Seria interessante para a calibração de pluviómetros digitais também


----------



## vifra (6 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Ficou por lá abandonado?
> Será que o dono do terreno o cede a alguém para que lhe dê uso?
> Sempre algum membro da comunidade, ou mesmo tu, podiam dar um uso condigno com um instrumento de elevado valor e grande precisão nas medições.
> Talvez o dono do terreno ainda tenha o copo medidor ou proveta graduada.
> ...



Em breve vou à Gralheira e vou novamente falar com o dono do terreno sobre a hipótese de ao menos guardar o que resta do equipamento. Penso que o copo em vidro esteja partido.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

vifra disse:


> Em breve vou à Gralheira e vou novamente falar com o dono do terreno sobre a hipótese de ao menos guardar o que resta do equipamento. Penso que o copo em vidro esteja partido.



Fazes bem.
Este equipamento tem valor. Se alguém pretender um equipamento similar tem de dar umas largas dezenas de euros. Mas para a nossa comunidade tem ainda um valor acrescido
Quanto ao copo, nada como tentar encontrar um compatível, penso que haverá em determinadas lojas especializadas.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

Excelentes documentos, vifra.

07J/05 é o código da estação que podemos usar no snirh para termos acesso aos dados da mesma.
Link

A estação tem dados de precipitação on-line desde 22/04/1946 até 31/05/1996.

Esses dados de Fevereiro de 2001 já não devem ter sido lançados.
Foram quase 300mm acumulados entre o dia 5 e o dia 10.

Precipitação diária referente a V.Castelo e Vila Real para esse mês, como base de comparação.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

Em relação a esta estação, já desaparecida, deixo aqui um gráfico dos anos em que esteve activa:






Aqui

Foram valores bem elevados por sinal...


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jan 2013 às 10:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> ... esta estação, já desaparecida,




E agora encontrada  Tenho a certeza que os membros do Forum que lhe atribuem o justo valor também lhe darão o devido uso 
 (assim permita o dono do terreno...)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

Olha, registos do tempo do papel e caneta em que as coisas funcionavam e em que não havia dinheiro como há hoje, nem quase internet, mas havia observadores pagos pelo IM, sim ainda era IM. Bom achado, pena que seja como sempre costuma ser, ao abandono, já fomos um país que deu importância à meteorologia, agora o que é isso ? Só quando chove.


----------

